# Gypsys !!



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Gypsies came over to try to buy my neighbors old 300SL last night, showed up in new F150 W/paper tags, guy and kid looked ok then the big gypsy bich gets out and starts walking up with them. I took daughter inside and told my wife I was walking over there.

Get over there and she is talking away to him while the guy and the son were both on cell phones the whole time speaking another language, starting the car, looking at it and she keeps talking and walking down drive with him. I walk over and she looks right at me and I smiled and I sit on his truck tailgate. She says something to them and they both hang up and come toward her " we are not interested" and leave hastily. Textbook deception job.

I am almost sure they were going to try and roll him. I waited til they left and asked him if he knew who they were and he told me " gypsies, knew when she walked up, so I went inside and got my Colt". Took me off guard, he is about a 70 yr old Colombian guy, little more street smart then I took him for! But he thanked me and told me his son wanted to come over since he told him he was selling a car and was worried. I told him I always watch out for you Jaime!!

Situational awareness. I preach it to my wife and kids, be vigilant!!!


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Had some over in brazoria county,they will act interested in what you're selling while they're casing everything else you own.They like to knock on the door and if you're home they ask about whatever you're selling and if you don't answer they steal it.My 4wheeler got stolen and the sheriff told me it's been happening a lot and to call him next time they show up and to tell everyone I know to call him,they're trying to get a few plate numbers and names to figure out a pattern


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

SD Hawkins said:


> Textbook deception job.
> 
> I am almost sure they were going to try and roll him.


OK, ignorant here. So what would they plan to do ? Steal his Benz, rush his house? ...?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

What do modern gypsys look like?


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Drundel said:


> What do modern gypsys look like?


This. Don't think I'd know one if I saw one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

You will know one when you see one. 

Google it. There are reality shows with them. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

They call me all the time. They are in the business of buying surplus electrical parts which I always have lots of. I usually tell them no but do sometimes sell stuff to them.
They are always driving brand new trucks.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Sounds like the Gypsies thought the OP and his Colombian friend were going to roll them since they would have been carrying a wad of cash.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Start singing, Gypsy's tramps and thieves and if they know the words run!!!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Alright, love me a good gypsy thread....


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Niagara Falls, slowly I turned..you get the idea. Have dealt with them for a long time and have never had a good experience with any of them.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

They usually wanna pave your driveway or paint your address on the curb


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Drundel said:


> What do modern gypsys look like?


Kinda like the people from Jersey Shore but trashier


----------



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

I had a work related run in with this scum. Typical bait and switch. Verbal quote, my associates bad call. $75 per item repaired. 3 weeks later my employee says this guy is holding our products and I'd demanding $575 per. 
Gypsy all the way. I called scumbag and told him to keep them, new they are $550 a piece. Negotiated $125 per with severely disabled owner. He used his disability to attempt to swindle people. BBB had 2 additional scenarios with the same tactics.
Did some research, through his wife's name on BBB, google, YouTube popped in, 
10+ videos done under tag of sammymitchell1. Gypsy this, gypsy that..... smelled Rotten from the start. 

they threatened press, social media, boycotts, news station on how we abused this struggling family. Told them to pack sand and heard no more threats.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Majek11 said:


> Kinda like the people from Jersey Shore but trashier


Hey Hey, I resemble that remark!!.

Women all wear long skirts, a lot of them are roofers, last names are almost always common American names like Mitchell, Evans, Accent like Chicago or NY but speak Romanian.


----------



## AcFixer (Mar 7, 2011)

I had one come over asking to buy my scrap, offering top dollar, he was too old and dressed too nice to be a scrap hauler. Big new nice truck and trailer too. I told him to **** off.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Wife had a brand new iwb 38 holster on varagesale. Apparently it sold but I told her not to make transactions without me here. Now I'm gonna interrogate her to get the description of the buyer!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*Gypsy*



danol said:


> I had a work related run in with this scum. Typical bait and switch. Verbal quote, my associates bad call. $75 per item repaired. 3 weeks later my employee says this guy is holding our products and I'd demanding $575 per.
> Gypsy all the way. I called scumbag and told him to keep them, new they are $550 a piece. Negotiated $125 per with severely disabled owner. He used his disability to attempt to swindle people. BBB had 2 additional scenarios with the same tactics.
> Did some research, through his wife's name on BBB, google, YouTube popped in,
> 10+ videos done under tag of sammymitchell1. Gypsy this, gypsy that..... smelled Rotten from the start.
> ...


Mitchell is a very common name with gypsies.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

I know exactly who your talking about. His brother has attempted to buy surplus stuff from us always low balling prices so no deal. They are out of Murphy Rd, Stafford.



danol said:


> I had a work related run in with this scum. Typical bait and switch. Verbal quote, my associates bad call. $75 per item repaired. 3 weeks later my employee says this guy is holding our products and I'd demanding $575 per.
> Gypsy all the way. I called scumbag and told him to keep them, new they are $550 a piece. Negotiated $125 per with severely disabled owner. He used his disability to attempt to swindle people. BBB had 2 additional scenarios with the same tactics.
> Did some research, through his wife's name on BBB, google, YouTube popped in,
> 10+ videos done under tag of sammymitchell1. Gypsy this, gypsy that..... smelled Rotten from the start.
> ...


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

mstrelectricman said:


> They are always driving brand new trucks.


I thought gypsies drove around in those colorful buses


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

They always work in packs. One guy will talk with the owner of a business or the guy selling the car and drag him away from the item to be sold, the others that came with him will wonder around the property to see what is available for later dates.
We used to have them roll through the shop once a month trying to buy scrap.
We finally flat out told them if they came on the property again, we were calling police. 

After that, no more visits from the gypsies and our break in rate dropped dramatically.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Do they ever get locked up? Busted? Of course, they probably got a plethora of lawyers as well.


----------



## rringstaff (Jul 25, 2014)

Had the displeasure of dealing with them for the better part of 25 years. 

Even on the rare occasion that I actually bought or sold something to them, I always felt like I got screwed somehow. 

I can spot one from a mile away.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

Yeap. Had a pair tag teaming my neighbors wife about an old car in their driveway. I texted him to come out & I slipped around the side. We tagged teamed them back & they lost interest in the car. 
.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

The fair is over in Beaumont. They've got to have something to do....


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

The word got out and they avoid my place like the plague. Made one pay $200 for cutting ruts in my yard.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

The modern gypsy is a fairly intelligent thief. In the metals business, they do their research, visit everybody, and case the place. They are Romanian or thereabouts, and you do NOT let them see anything. Run them off as fast as you can. By whatever means necessary.


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

.......y'all are profiling......


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

if they come to your house, after they leave check the sidewalks, they may be marking your house. they put very small symbols on the sidewalk to alert the others


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

chazbo said:


> .......y'all are profiling......


We profile everyone that drives on the sidewalks.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I just read thru several of these. Those that have not dealt with them have no idea, seems many have had experiences similar to mine. It is not profiling and they dont drive buses.

If any of you are in restaurant management, familiarize yourself with them somehow, and not by them visiting you establishment. We used to have a big group come in, as the plates are being picked up they start the complaining for ones that have left, before you know it most are gone and the ones there wont pay the others bill. We got the police involved every time, and even they told us " why did you even let them in" they were straight up banned from last place I worked.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

I have a few a year pull up and want to by my RV behind my fence(they want in the back yard) when I tell them 50k they always say no but what about the boat I tell em 75k they drive off. Always driving something brand new!


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

The prevalent last name in our area is "John or Johns" or any other variation from there. I have done a little business with them over the years. We make it a point to have alt least one pistol in plain sight when they show up, all the way to the point that they leave. Same thing with Carni's when they show up to buy equipment!


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

There's a bunch of them around the Park Place/Reveille area. Or at least they use to be. Dealt with them once on some property. what a pain. Like everyone says, they all drive new trucks. Theirs all had Oregon license plates.


----------



## AcFixer (Mar 7, 2011)

Rented a house for the weekend. Me, wife, wife's sister and her husband, nephew and his wife and kids all going. I've never been to Port Aransas so I'm definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

AcFixer said:


> Rented a house for the weekend. Me, wife, wife's sister and her husband, nephew and his wife and kids all going. I've never been to Port Aransas so I'm definitely looking forward to it.


Random.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

The specifics on one of the gypsie scammers was described in an earlier post. He's Mark Mitchell of Universal Machine Repair. Aka Rotomek, aka Universal Spindle Repair. We sent a ball screw for a quote, not a repair, to this scam artist. We get a phone call from them saying, your ball screw is fixed, $4000.00 dollars. Of course we told them repair was not authorized, as we did not issue a PO number for any work. Ten phone calls from them and a visit from the guy in the wheelchair later we told them to fark off, and if they entered our facility again they would be arrested. I don't think they are still running this scam.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Irish Travellers show up occasionally wanting to paint barns or blacktop a road.

https://www.fwweekly.com/2015/03/25/keeping-a-low-profile-not-always-easy-for-irish-travellers/


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> Irish Travellers show up occasionally wanting to paint barns or blacktop a road.
> 
> http://www.fwweekly.com/2015/03/25/keeping-a-low-profile-not-always-easy-for-irish-travellers/


A lot of what people call gypsies around here are actually Travelers. Just semantics for the most part.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

chazbo said:


> .......y'all are profiling......


It's apparent you haven't dealt much with them. They are fairly proud of being hustlers.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

dwilliams35 said:


> A lot of what people call gypsies around here are actually Travelers. Just semantics for the most part.


Pikeys


----------



## fultonfisherman (Jul 21, 2016)

Hey....Is the world heavyweight champion boxer not a "gypsy"? They are proud of their fist fighting abilities as they settle differences among themselves in this fashion....kind of like the crowd at the boat ramps around POC, Rockport, and other hot spots.


----------



## NoBSFish (Sep 11, 2017)

*Just trying to help*



donf said:


> The specifics on one of the gypsie scammers was described in an earlier post. He's Mark Mitchell of Universal Machine Repair. Aka Rotomek, aka Universal Spindle Repair. We sent a ball screw for a quote, not a repair, to this scam artist. We get a phone call from them saying, your ball screw is fixed, $4000.00 dollars. Of course we told them repair was not authorized, as we did not issue a PO number for any work. Ten phone calls from them and a visit from the guy in the wheelchair later we told them to fark off, and if they entered our facility again they would be arrested. I don't think they are still running this scam.


Yup. Tag and keywords from when I got screwed. He has a webmaster (references on Linkedin) that sets up his fake websites.

http://www.heavyequipmentforums.com/threads/universal-machine-repair.27626/

WARNING! BEWARE!

KEYWORDS MARK WHITE MITCHELL "MARK WHITE" "MARK MITCHELL" 6616 MAYFAIR ST SUITE B HOUSTON TX "6616 MAYFAIR ST SUITE B" ROTOMEK URM SERVICES "URM SERVICES" UNIVERSAL METAL REFINERY "UNIVERSAL METAL REFINERY" ADVANTEK URM UNIVERSAL MACHINE REPAIR "UNIVERSAL MACHINE REPAIR" "281 302 6309" "713 458 8444" CHRISTINA WHITE "CHRISTINA WHITE" GODADDY.COM NETWORK SOLUTIONS "713 458 8444" "281 302 5413" "800 588 0190" "469 334 4284" "713 858 4042" "954 522 4835" SPINDLE REPAIR MACHINE CNC REBUILD WIRE TRANSFER FRAUD BBB BRIAN DESHAZER "BRIAN DESHAZER" NEPHILUS AnunnakiTech ANUNNAKI TECH NEPHILUS TECHNOLOGIES 14777 WUNDERLICH DR #2101 HOUSTON POLICE ATTOURNEY GENERAL 469 334-4284 9330 Lbj Fwy STE 900, Dallas, TX 75243-3443 Phone: (281) 302-5413 Fax: (281) 302-6309 Houston, TX 77087 ADVANTEK ADVANTEKCNC TEXAS STATE BAR NO 24082471 ATTOURNEY LEGAL INTERSTATE TRANSACTION MECHANICS LEIN FREE INSPECTION AND QUOTE SHIPPING

Weblinks:

BBB Houston RotoMek 
BBB Houston Universal Machine Repair
Whois Rotomek 
Advantek
Universal Machine Repair
URM Services
GOOGLE universal machine repair
GOOGLE Universal Machine Repair Mark Mitchell
CNC Machine Parts
Texas State Bar

Note all topics on this company have been removed from CNCZone due to an unknown reason.

On an unrelated topic I once heard a story about a company doing business across state lines but I cannot verify if any of this was true or just a myth. The company was known to provide quality work and had a great reputation. They had several websites and had retained a website developer to do all their work. The internet was populated with their websites and a network of local phone numbers that all dialed to the same number in Houston. Their business model was to lure customers in by any means - price, promise, delivery, whatever. The company would focus on mission critical parts the customer could not live without for a period of time due to production. The preferred method of payment was wire transfer 100% up front. Most customers got fantastic service. Some customers never saw their money or their parts again. One scheme was to offer free shipping and a free teardown and quote evaluation. if the customer didn't like the price the equipment would be shipped back free of charge. But somehow mistakes were made and the customers equipment was rebuilt without authorization or any quote being done. Now the company could place a mechanics lien on the equipment meaning, the only way the customer could get the equipment back was to pay for the repairs that were never authorized. The company always made good on their promises to repair the equipment properly and send the equipment promptly after payment was made. They were a good company. The company provided this excellent service due to the owners legal training, knowledge of Texas state laws for interstate commerce, knowledge of legal costs, and leverage of the laws governing use of the mechanics lien. All of this excellent service was completely intentional.

Thank you to the webhost and webmasters of this site for keeping this post on-line as a research point for those exploring machine, ball screw, spindle, lathe, CNC, control repair services. You may save a small company from going out of business and ruining the life of those who work so hard to keep this country going with skilled domestic suppliers.


----------



## UMR (Aug 31, 2018)

*Universal Machine Repair*

Found this post, and would like the opportunity to clear some things up. First of all, we have no one working for us that is in a wheelchair, nor is Mark Mitchell. If any of the company names mentioned were used by this person, they were used without our knowledge/permission, and are not associated with us in any fashion. We only ask that you verify who you are dealing with, before you post such slander. The scammers have been causing us issues as well, and then posts such as this further the damage.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

So you brought up a thread that no one has seen in over a year so everyone can see it again?

TH


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> So you brought up a thread that no one has seen in over a year so everyone can see it again?
> 
> TH


and it looks like signed up just to do it. Somebodyâ€™s trying to scrub their online presence a bit...


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

dwilliams35 said:


> and it looks like signed up just to do it. Somebodyâ€™s trying to scrub their online presence a bit...


You mean with a cloth? 

May 2nd


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Sweet....we need more gypsy threads......:dance:


----------



## buckweet (Aug 8, 2011)

I recall a wild gypsy gal I ran around with when I was younger, after reading all this now know why mom was so against us hanging out.........

Thick eyebrows


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

They come around once a year or so, and offer to pave your driveway. They beat up an old man a while back after he refused to pay them. I caught them out front of my place a year or so earlier, same scam, â€œwe just finished a big paving job and have left over asphalt, can do your driveway for $1,500â€.
I told them NO.
They kept on trying to sell the job and I calmly told them they would be shot if I ever saw them trespassing again. They got the message. Pure scam artists.
We usually see them doing roofing or paving work.


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

My wife got accosted by one in Rome , does that count? !!! She had fallen a few steps behind us , but I quickly remedied the situation.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

UMR said:


> Found this post, and would like the opportunity to clear some things up. First of all, we have no one working for us that is in a wheelchair, nor is Mark Mitchell. If any of the company names mentioned were used by this person, they were used without our knowledge/permission, and are not associated with us in any fashion. We only ask that you verify who you are dealing with, before you post such slander. The scammers have been causing us issues as well, and then posts such as this further the damage.


Just FYI....slander is spoken.

I think libel is the word you were stretching for.

Good luck in your scrub.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Scammers love it when you take pictures of them and their vehicles.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

A few years after my dad retired in San Angelo. He bought an resale shop on the north side of town just to have a "keep busy" place for his old cronies to hang out. There was a large vacate lot next door where an old warehouse had been demolished. About every six months a band of Gypsys would set up camp on the lot for a couple of weeks.
There was a collection of small trailers, old school buses, trucks and pickups.
My dad never had a problem with them which was a surprise since he had lots of "stuff" around worth stealing.
My mother would remind me not to take my two young boys around them She was sure they would cast a spell or even kidnap them.
At the time it did not make sense to me why anyone would want to be constantly roaming the country.
But just a few short years later I began working all over the world myself. I guess I was the one that was the victim of the spell.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Pics or this thread never happened.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Drundel said:


> What do modern gypsys look like?


Never heard of a gypsy in America. Ever. They live in camps in Europe and remain outside society, for the past thousand years or so. Good at begging. Extremely talented at pick-pocketing. Raise their kids to do so. Non-violent, from everything I've heard. Incapable of working or having much money. The police seem to tolerate them, they're part of daily life. I had one hit me up in Sicily last autumn, she had a fake baby wrapped in swaddling clothes, couldn't even see its eyes on a hot day. Spoke no English, just stuck her hand out on the steps of an old church. Later, caging people at an outdoor restaurant.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Had a gypsy patient in the hospital once...Never saw so many visitors...We shut down the gift shop & the kitchen to the public until discharge...Had security @ every exit...Only confirmed missing items was a lamp, a fire extinguisher, and a cheap telephone


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Learn something every day. This article says there are a million Roma living in the U.S. and they've been here for centuries? Wow. And 10 to 12 million in Europe.

http://www.thedailybeast.com/americ...cuted-minority-that-is-starting-to-fight-back


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> Irish Travellers show up occasionally wanting to paint barns or blacktop a road.
> 
> http://www.fwweekly.com/2015/03/25/keeping-a-low-profile-not-always-easy-for-irish-travellers/


When we lived in Ft. Worth, next to White Settlement, I heard people called them children of the corn because they all are look alike and marry their cousins.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

So apparently Cher's 1971 hit, "Gypsies, Tramps and Thieves" wasn't just a clever song title.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

had2reg said:


> I thought gypsies drove around in those colorful buses


Those are hippies, not gypsies.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Geez, what a shame. So much intolerance here. We all need to learn about their culture and accept them so that we can value their contributions to our society.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Apparently its the gypsies who still drive colorful buses. The hippy's magic buses are long gone.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

tec said:


> Scammers love it when you take pictures of them and their vehicles.


 I did that while calling the cops on them for stealing rail road ties that were waiting to be installed. They took off with several ties, but the cops caught them and made them bring them all back. They had a few of their buddies show up too, talking in weird tounges, real loud. They all drive real nice but somehow odd vehicles. One couldn't have been worth 5 grand but had at least a 10 grand paint job. What ****** them off the most was trying to get that creosote off all their stuff. They had plenty on them from loading them twice.


----------



## Phat Boy (Apr 4, 2015)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Had a gypsy patient in the hospital once...Never saw so many visitors...We shut down the gift shop & the kitchen to the public until discharge...Had security @ every exit...Only confirmed missing items was a lamp, a fire extinguisher, and a cheap telephone


Those buggers are crafty. Weâ€™ve had several at the hospital that I work at and everyone knew to leave your personal belongings locked up. In the ICU you could have two at the bedside. Two would come in and open a back entrance and they would flood the ICU and roam around scoping everything out. I heard one story of a kid who was saved at a hospital and the family gifted the physician an EKG machine that had been liberated from a pediatric hospital in Philly. Weâ€™ve had cultural sensitivity training about them which ****** me off. Theyâ€™ve even gone to the extent of allowing a whole tribe to invade a door a patient was on. Iâ€™m talking 40 people sleeping in a family lounge. Old hospital staff talks about how they roam around and take kids to hospitals and invade them so they have a place to stay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

We see them regularly at TCH and they always bring the whole clan. They filll up the waiting areas, security always has a strong prey when the are on the premises. They pretty much always walk on the bill


----------



## H2O (Aug 2, 2005)

I am very familar. to make a long story short, the Palm Readers moved in nextdoor to my buddies Plumbing shop near Fairbanks N Houston and Little York. They were very persistent at asking for scrap to make jewerly, and sending very strong addament young children as speakers. Like not taking no for an answer. Very clean trucks with white wall tires. And they had brand new corvette in front of their Palm reader place. Well the water service supply for Gypsy Business came through plumber buddies property and they had a leak. They came over and asked how much Longer their water was going to be off. One of the plumber helpers popped off, and said" You are the Gypsy and Palm Reader You Should Know"... True Story.


----------



## UMR (Aug 31, 2018)

*Cross Post*

We would also like to address this posting, cross posted from heavyequipmentforum.com.

That thread was started by a disgruntled employee, and a few friends. If you follow the thread on their site, you can note that a forum admin shut down the thread, as he found it suspicious that new accounts were opened and solely for the purpose of bashing our companies.

So, as you can see, these statements are not true.



NoBSFish said:


> Yup. Tag and keywords from when I got screwed. He has a webmaster (references on Linkedin) that sets up his fake websites.
> 
> http://www.heavyequipmentforums.com/threads/universal-machine-repair.27626/
> 
> ...


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

I thought maybe they carried a clear Crystal ball around.


----------

